# Football GIFs



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)

Anything goes..


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)

8-3? Wow, when was that?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> 8-3? Wow, when was that?



7-3, 29th December 2012.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20823197


Great thread by the way.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Balbi (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Balbi (Feb 6, 2014)

How to win an away derby from 1 - 1


----------



## Balbi (Feb 6, 2014)

*wipes tear away* Glorious days.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Ole (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Ole (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Ole (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Ole (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2014)

souljacker said:


>


I love this gif. I laugh every time. Along with the Arsene pocket one I posted earlier.

Perfection


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 7, 2014)

It has long been my ambition to one day play binocular football.

Sod swimming with dolphins


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Balbi (Feb 8, 2014)

From the Dulwich thread.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## agricola (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's a few good SAFC ones:


----------



## mack (Feb 11, 2014)

Not a gift I know..


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>


why doesnt this happen more often? Since when was grass so slidey anyway?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 12, 2014)

ska invita said:


> why doesnt this happen more often? Since when was grass so slidey anyway?


They absolutely soak the pitches before and during the matches now. You see the sprinklers come on at half time.

I think they say it stops injuries, which does make sense. Unless you injure yourself slipping over


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 15, 2014)

http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Coach-Mick-Mcarthy-Look-at-Camera-Smile.gif

Sorry. Too drunk to embed. Heeeeellllpppp meeeee


----------



## souljacker (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 15, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Coach-Mick-Mcarthy-Look-at-Camera-Smile.gif
> 
> Sorry. Too drunk to embed. Heeeeellllpppp meeeee



I just copy image (gif) and paste.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 15, 2014)

Ahhhh!

Fanks!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

West Ham United's Ravel Morrison scores a memorable volley on Sunday during England's U21 training. 

Just released by West Ham, a shocking waste.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2014/feb/15/ravel-morrison-west-ham-united-waste


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



Thats Kerlon - inventor of the seal dribble and that was the only way you could get the ball off him. He's currently without a club, but has amazing tekkers. He's 26.

He didnt half take some whacks -


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Thats Kerlon - inventor of the seal dribble and that was the only way you could get the ball off him. He's currently without a club, but has amazing tekkers. He's 26.
> 
> He didnt half take some whacks -



i seem to remember some outrage when Nani did this, people saying it shouldnt be allowed and so on


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 24, 2014)

Very fancy, but they don't actually get very far!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Very fancy, but they don't actually get very far!


True but they're 4-0 up with twenty minutes to go. They're in no rush


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>



That is an American Football move! Superb. 

(I love this thread)


----------



## Loop Garou (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Mungy (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> West Ham United's Ravel Morrison scores a memorable volley on Sunday during England's U21 training.
> 
> Just released by West Ham, a shocking waste.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2014/feb/15/ravel-morrison-west-ham-united-waste


I used to try that from whenever i could when I played 5 a side. never scored doing it, my fat arse used to get in the way more often than not


----------



## Loop Garou (Feb 28, 2014)

Prolly my favourite prem goal ever:




I like the way there is seemingly no interval between the ball leaving his boot and hitting the top corner. Kerpow!

This one, in the same season against Liverpool, was pretty spesh too. Go on Tony:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>


Is that Ronaldo? He does have an impressive high work rate, and hes right to be pissed off, if the rest of his team pushed up they might have got something there...


----------



## bromley (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



I'm not going to mess with that number 15.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm not going to mess with that number 15.


She's solid


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 20, 2014)

Is that Berba?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 20, 2014)

That's Berbatov summed up in one glorious short gif


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>


east end one touch football - not quite as gracefull as the italian counterpart but gets the job done


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> east end one touch football - not quite as gracefull as the italian counterpart but gets the job done


East End!?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> East End!?


not west ham?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> not west ham?


It's Burnley securing their Premier League place for next season


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's Burnley securing their Premier League place for next season


nice way to go about it... well done them


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's Burnley securing their Premier League place for next season


In fairness, Burnley is in EAST Lancashire.....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's Burnley securing their Premier League place for next season


fingers crossed they're still hungover on Saturday...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2014)

That goal by Shelvey on Saturday


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think it was _that_ good... 

There's no way you'd aim for the top corner from there, or if you did you'd hit it to the opposite corner away from the 'keeper, not the one that's right behind him and he has a chance of getting to.

Hit 'n' hope


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't think it was _that_ good...
> 
> There's no way you'd aim for the top corner from there, or if you did you'd hit it to the opposite corner away from the 'keeper, not the one that's right behind him and he has a chance of getting to.
> 
> Hit 'n' hope


yeah must be a bit of luck with final landing place but it was full of intent, you have to give him that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 28, 2014)

Pfft, I intend to do all kinds of fancy shit on the football pitch, never seem to get much credit for it


----------



## AverageJoe (May 1, 2014)




----------



## imposs1904 (May 1, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


>



what was the game?


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


>


----------



## AverageJoe (May 2, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> what was the game?



Carling Cup 2009 - Barnsley v Man Utd


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2014)

I love how the crowd celebrate it like a proper goal.


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Carling Cup 2009 - Barnsley v Man Utd


Full clip:


----------



## mack (May 2, 2014)

Nice thigh control by the second fella


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)




----------



## spacemonkey (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 11, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2014)

spacemonkey said:


>


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

A shout for the conference league,,


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2014)

*GIFs *


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



How bad is that?


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How bad is that?


The guy who flicked him was Superman, though


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


>


i like how he plays him off his chest before volleying him


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mack (Jun 2, 2014)

Such a tease Fez - did he score? 

No he did not had to look it up - but he did get a goal later in a 2-1 win for the Yanks.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2014)

mack said:


> Such a tease Fez - did he score?
> 
> No he did not had to look it up - but he did get a goal later in a 2-1 win for the Yanks.


If he scored it would have been included in the gif


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone got a John Barnes Maracana one?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Anyone got a John Barnes Maracana one?



edit: wrong image. hang on


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

John Barnes is no joking matter Fez909 . A bit of decorum please.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2014)

Favelado said:


> John Barnes is no joking matter Fez909 . A bit of decorum please.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, John.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I just start requesting the ones I want in a big list now, or is there an easy way to make them myself? There's that one where Ronaldinho is warming up and he wellies into the air and then without looking brings it down onto his foot as if it was a marshmallow. I'll make it if it's easy to do.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Can I just start requesting the ones I want in a big list now, or is there an easy way to make them myself? There's that one where Ronaldinho is warming up and he wellies into the air and then without looking brings it down onto his foot as if it was a marshmallow. I'll make it if it's easy to do.



You mean this one? http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/football-gifs.320327/#post-12913619

Page one. You 'liked' it. 

For an easy way to make them, you can use gfycat.com

1. Find a youtube vid
2. Note the start and end points of the relevant bit
3. Goto gfycat.com and "fetch" url
4. Put your link and start time, along with duration

Then when it loads it will load an HTML5 video by default. They're more efficient than gifs and better quality, but they don't work here. So you'll need to get the gif link.

Then post! They even host it for you 

For more control, you can use instagiffer which is a free program. It's a bit more fiddly but still a piece of piss.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

oh there it is!

thanks for list, which i will kid myself im going to use every day now.


----------



## framed (Jun 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You mean this one? http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/football-gifs.320327/#post-12913619
> 
> Page one. You 'liked' it.
> 
> ...




Cool. Thanks for the pointers on how to do it!


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2014)

framed said:


> Cool. Thanks for the pointers on how to do it!


No problem. Get giffing!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> No problem. Get _*giffing*_!



Oh no! Where've you been sticking your fingers this time?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Oh no! Where've you been sticking your fingers this time?




I'm tempted to say grandparents but that's just


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2014)

More Ronaldo


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## bromley (Jun 25, 2014)

These gifs are why it's know as the beautiful game.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2014)

This is pretty special. All of Tim Howard's saves simultaneously.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bird shits in Ashley Young's mouth


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2014)

Someone runs onto the pitch and takes a free-kick


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Someone runs onto the pitch and takes a free-kick


The BBC live updates bloke said it was a far better effort than that of the Spurs player a moment later


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 16, 2014)

T & P said:


> The BBC live updates bloke said it was a far better effort than that of the Spurs player a moment later


It was!

Also, check out the Spurs player's reaction to the right of the ref...he wanted that to go in!


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, I did see that. Maybe he thought it would count


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2014)

Fuck your tiki-taka


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## mack (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck a duck - pick that one out!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2014)

^^^ mic check, 1-2,1-2


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/hJ5eXBdrn9g


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 3, 2014)

http://gfycat.com/ComposedGrotesqueArrowworm


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2015)

This is too good to be spoiled by being a jittery GIF - check it out in HTML5 smoothness: Boro


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 3, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


>



Humbug. Roy Race scored this goal every other week in Roy of the Rovers.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 4, 2015)

Is that real? I highly doubt it but hope it is.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Is that real? I highly doubt it but hope it is.


I think it's from Shaolin Soccer


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 5, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


>


Fucking Barcelona


----------



## souljacker (Jun 5, 2015)

Does the number 10 get a touch? If so he is way offside.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2015)

Testing the new gfycat embedding


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2015)

oh my


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 9, 2015)

great thread.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 9, 2015)

Big Sam vs chronic diver who got nothing for his trouble


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2015)

Costa whispering sweet little nothings to Gabriel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Zack Murray (Dec 11, 2015)

i'm reposting this from my old MLS thread. it's a link, sorry, but the quality is great


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 23, 2015)

not a giff, but have to post.

last minute at the den, southampton score to make it 1-0. millwall take the kick off after the goal and then...

the look on their faces and the reaction from the millwall crowd. beautiful stuff


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 26, 2015)

I question the laws of physics here.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 1, 2016)

little_legs said:


> Costa whispering sweet little nothings to Gabriel


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 10, 2016)

Top notch work there Fez909


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 2, 2017)

(Yes, not a gif etc)


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2017)

one of my fav urban threads.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Jan 9, 2017)

I find free-kick goals boring, usually. And this is no different, tbh. But check out the placement


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2017)

Fez909 said:


>


Pretty sure this move started in their own half!


----------



## Fez909 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2017)

Not a GIF...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## bromley (Nov 2, 2017)

Fez909 said:


>


The game is dead.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2017)

Fuck you giroud:


----------



## sealion (Nov 6, 2017)

Now if that was at the other end ,,,


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 6, 2017)

sealion said:


> Now if that was at the other end ,,,


That's actually my problem with the Giroud goal - he just swung a boot at it trying to get anything on it.

We've all done it...


----------



## sealion (Nov 6, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> We've all done it...


You as well ! Glad it's not just me


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 6, 2017)

sealion said:


> You as well ! Glad it's not just me


I'm sort of known for it in my team


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## bromley (Feb 7, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Anything goes..


Why can't top flight football be more like this?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2018)

bromley said:


> Why can't top flight football be more like this?


It's amazing isn't it. Truly beautiful to watch, compared to the diving shite and fake injuries you see.

There's nothing I love more than a player riding a tackle/challenge and then going on to do something spectacular.

I know he gets a lot of stick for no end product, but I LOVED this from Adama back in Nov:



Slight boro bias, of course. But it's still  as fuck


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JimW (Apr 4, 2018)

They're not wrong, that was a bit fantastico.


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2018)

Fez909 said:


>




Who are the teams?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 139201


Possibly my favourite football gif evah


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2018)

Not really in the spirit of this thread, but I reckon you guys will enjoy this compilation of "the best passes of 2017-18" someone off Reddit made:


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 26, 2018)

Messi


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 26, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Messi



Ridiculous


----------



## Voley (Jan 6, 2019)

Looked legit to me.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 27, 2019)

Streamja - Simple video sharing


----------



## bromley (Sep 27, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


>


How is that even possible?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 23, 2020)

Maradona gets a 'delivery', and the technical staff launch up to hide him from the cameras


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Ted Striker (May 23, 2020)

As much as we are blessed to watch football in the era of 2 GOATs, when they retire, I won't miss them _nearly _as much as I'll miss watching this guy:



Piss-take football at the highest level


----------



## Ted Striker (May 30, 2020)

From the riots


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 20, 2020)

Welcome back, Premier League


----------



## co-op (Sep 20, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> Welcome back, Premier League



Fernandes is such a diver.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> Welcome back, Premier League



That should be an automatic one match ban in my book.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 20, 2020)

FFS. I think I'm gonna transfer him out of my fantasy team for that. Disgraceful


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2020)

If you look there was a teeny bit if contact on his boot. He 'simulated' the reaction massively but (although we all know he cheated) it is hard to prove. If contact is shown then it 'might' have hurt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> If you look there was a teeny bit if contact on his boot. He 'simulated' the reaction massively but (although we all know he cheated) it is hard to prove. If contact is shown then it 'might' have hurt.


it was doubtless the thought of contact which made him react like that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2020)

My favourite footy gif


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

your favourite footy gif doesn't exist


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> your favourite footy gif doesn't exist


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

I thought it was an existentialist comment  

but


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Hollis (Nov 15, 2020)

One for the oldies - Jimmy Hill is trending on twitter..


----------



## Ted Striker (May 14, 2021)

Just looking at the sun on immaculate the Wembley pitch.

When the world seemed to stop from 3pm for 2 hours on the same Saturday in May, and legends were made, and kings were crowned.

Growing up in South London, the Palace/Man Utd year was always 'the one' for me, but this runs it close enough. Proper boyhood memories.


----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2021)

And now it’s fucking freezing in may.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Just looking at the sun on immaculate the Wembley pitch.
> When the world seemed to stop from 3pm for 2 hours on the same Saturday in May, and legends were made, and kings were crowned.
> Growing up in South London, the Palace/Man Utd year was always 'the one' for me, but this runs it close enough. Proper boyhood memories.



I wonder if that sense of occasion and magic is still there for younger people or if its just for us older lags that the magic has gone somewhat?

(Vinnie is a liability though)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I wonder if that sense of occasion and magic is still there for younger people or if its just for us older lags that the magic has gone somewhat?



I don't think it is just us being old gits to be honest (maybe partly...). It doesn't have the same sense of occasion these days. Partly because of the sheer volume of football on TV these days but mostly because the clubs don't care as much as they used to. When they start picking more or less second teams for FA Cup games it does tarnish the competition doesn't it. That Liverpool team above was one of the great teams and I doubt they rested anyone through the earlier rounds, it just wouldn't have occurred to them. These days you'll get mid-table teams switching half their team for reserve players.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think it is just us being old gits to be honest (maybe partly...). It doesn't have the same sense of occasion these days. Partly because of the sheer volume of football on TV these days but mostly because the clubs don't care as much as they used to. When they start picking more or less second teams for FA Cup games it does tarnish the competition doesn't it. That Liverpool team above was one of the great teams and I doubt they rested anyone through the earlier rounds, it just wouldn't have occurred to them. These days you'll get mid-table teams switching half their team for reserve players.



sounds right to me...also the general  boredom and lack of stimulation pre-internet times made occasions bigger occasions - filled the void somehow. You might even put on the 3 hours of build up tv...the Road To Wembley etc. 

Euros and World Cup can still summon a bit of this for me tbh. Also Spurs run in the CL recently touched on it.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 14, 2021)

I think it's a culmination of factors - Moneyball year zero of the Premier League, Wenger and Fergie openly admitting it was a tournament for their squad players... and those white Liverpool suits (FFS  ).

I'm just glad I had those memories. Gary Mabbuts left shin, Liverpool Everton 3-2, Wimbledon's giantkilling, Dave Clark 5' Glad All Over and Ian Wright uniting the whole of South London, and, of course, that Gazza freekick over Seaman in the semis teeing up the Forest final.

Nothing like it before or since*

(*That said, the Spurs Champo League cup run and England "It's Coming Home memeathon in Russia was a great time to be alive)


----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2021)

Don't see this anymore.


----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2021)

Saw this at the time on MotD after someone missed a sitter, and loved it - am determined to find proper uses for it after suitable urban posts


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2021)

When physics fucks with footballers  




(Not quite a GIF, but Twitter clips seem to be accepted now?)


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2021)

miedema's class too


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> miedema's class too



see that move she's just done. that's exactly how i smashed my cartlige. 18 months later and i can jog about 20 yards


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2022)

JayJay Okocha 😍
one of the most incredible reels


----------

